# What are you smoking? December 2007?



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

had a couple ISOMs today

cohiba robusto
h.upmann torp


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> had a couple ISOMs today
> 
> cohiba robusto
> h.upmann torp


I wish I were you..... damn it........... :evil:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:sad: Been up for almost 38 hours! Having a hard time right now people! Please send up a prayer or 2,


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

^ You got it, bro. Prayer sent.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!!!


Focus, damn it, focus. :lol: :lol:

I can't see the damn cigar band.


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Had a Partagas Black Maximo while I watched my Sooners whoop up on Missouri (I'll admit, they had me a little worried in the first half). Pretty nice cigar. Definately one I'll come back to.


----------



## Cal_Cobra-cl (Nov 29, 2007)

Had a Graycliff Vintage 1999 earlier, I'm enjoying a Pepin Legend now, and have a Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No. 5 that'll be getting torched before bed.

Cal


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Prayers sent, Denahue.

Casa Torano Maduro, tonight. Very good cigar.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Fuente Cuban Belicoso.

Just saw a few places have them in stock. I am try to refresh my memory and see if I should get another box before they disappeared again.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Denny, you are in the Whitefish family's thoughts. Hope things get better for you Bro!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Sending Good thoughts to Denny. 

Torano Exodus Torp


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dad's in visiting from Denver, we went down to the bar to celebrate a buddy's birthday. Played some pool and enjoyed a Gurkha Triple Ligero:




Denny, best thoughts headed out your way man.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Denahue...Prayers are Northbound my friend.

Enjoyed a RyJ Cedro Deluxe #2 last night. Good little quickie. After I get these Xmas lights up today I'm hoping to relax with a bit Rockey '92. Fingers crossed CINCHOUSE doesn't over task me with decorations.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I sincerely regret the thread jack last night! But all of those prayers seem to have worked! I slept 10 hours with no nightmares, or flashbacks. I owe you all so very much. 
Thank You
Denny

Oh yeah, smoking a Huppman 1844 Tubo! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> I sincerely regret the thread jack last night! But all of those prayers seem to have worked! I slept 10 hours with no nightmares, or flashbacks. I owe you all so very much.
> Thank You
> Denny
> !


Outstanding!!!!!

I just read the prayer request... I'm sending one up thanking him for addressing our fine brother, now....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Denahue said:


> I sincerely regret the thread jack last night! But all of those prayers seem to have worked! I slept 10 hours with no nightmares, or flashbacks. I owe you all so very much.
> Thank You
> Denny
> 
> Oh yeah, smoking a Huppman 1844 Tubo! :lol:


Why regret it buddy? This is part of what CR is about, we're a sort of extended family. And...it looks like it worked! :lol: Glad you got some sleep man.

Chris


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Well said, Chris!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Saint L. RAY

Delish!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Rocky Patel '92

This was my first RP, I've got a few more of these to try before forming an opinion. As a first impression, I wasn't too impressed with this blend but I also know that first impressions aren't always right. I'm keeping an open mind.....


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a Rocky Patel '92 last night for the first time as well, and I must agree, I was not that impressed with the blend at all, I have a few more to try so I wont give up on them yet.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I enjoy both the 90 and 92's.... 

But I have no taste.......


(AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO AGREE DAMN IT!)


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe it was the 30mph wind gusts that kept me from fully enjoying it, and as I stood in my garage to use as a wind break. :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> But I have no taste.......
> 
> (AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO AGREE DAMN IT!)


I gotta agree....WAIT! Oh, you said *Don't* have to agree....well then, I strongly disagree. :lol:

Did you just trick me?!?!?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

yes...

and I'm whitty too... :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I smoked one of these Nicaraguans...

While relaxing in the spa... :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Little cold out side, but outside with the Christmas lights.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

RP 92 has a sun-grown wrapper, and I like most sun grown wrapper. 

But for some reason, I like the RP 90 with a Maduro wrapper better.  :shock:


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

> Little cold out side, but outside with the Christmas lights.


Mmmm Cinco Vegas 'A'. I think I'll go have one.

Oh ya I had a La Aroma De Cuba tonight (I'm so glad the Iceman turned me onto these when I first got here).


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Took my dad to The Tobacco Co yesterday and enjoyed a RP 90. Wasn't bad...it had a smooth draw, decent flavor. I'd buy it again.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Perdomo Habano Corojo Torp (gosh they smell good) 

and a CAO MX2 Robusto.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Madmike said:


> Perdomo Habano Corojo Torp (gosh they smell good)
> 
> and a CAO MX2 Robusto.


That Perdomo Corojo is one of my favs too.


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for the terrible picture I had to use my phone. I was forced to smoke in the garage this morning because of the cold. Stinkin' weatherman said it was supposed to be 70 today (Friggin liar :evil: )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Perdomo Habano Corojo Torp .


Freaking great smoke!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dusty2119 said:


> Sorry for the terrible picture I had to use my phone. I was forced to smoke in the garage this morning because of the cold. Stinkin' weatherman said it was supposed to be 70 today (Friggin liar :evil: )


Dude.... Cell phone photos are totally allowed.... or else i'd be out-of-business.... :lol:

Thanks for sharing..... and BTW,.... that is the ONE Cinco Vegas I totally enjoy......


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Perdomo Habano Corojo Torp .
> ...


Been wantin' to try one of those. I'll have to pick one up next time I'm out and about. What about the maduros are those any good?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening I sat down outside to enjoy a CAO Criollo Robusto.

This just didn't have the same wonderful earthy flavors as the larger torpedo version, enjoyable none the less. Ofcourse it was close to 35 outside and I suspect that may of had something to do with it. :roll: 

Guess I'll be in garage more frequently.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dusty2119 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Madmike said:
> ...


Denny LOVES them!!!!!!!!

Stan hates maduros..............

So ya gotta try one and let us know. :dunno:

Mike! (Jax)..... is it really that cold up there? uutt-oh..... I better close the windows....


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Had an IT 10th Anniv, nice smoke for an IT, not a hugh fan of IT's but this was nice.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

zitotczito said:


> Had an IT 10th Anniv, nice smoke for an IT, not a hugh fan of IT's but this was nice.


Now how did I know that's what you smoked tonight...... :wink:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Intuition, forsight, and a phone call. I have returned.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

> Mike! (Jax)..... is it really that cold up there? uutt-oh..... I better close the windows....


You betcha! No worries, it's suppose to warm up again by by this weekend, 70's I believe (sorry my northern BOTLs).


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Intuition, forsight, and a phone call. I have returned.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I attended a Davidoff/Avo event at the shop tonight. Picked up a couple nice deals and smoked one of the supposedly new Avo 787 line. It is the reincarnation of the old Avo 22 I am told. 7+8+7 = 22. It was a really good smoke...creamy smoke Cycleman 

I also won the door prize of a nice Silver Avo Punch Cutter.

OH, OH and I drank some GRAPPA??? Nasty, Vile Stuff!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evenings' smoke was a La Aurora Perferido #2 (Ecuadorian).


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

How'd ya like that graycliff? 

I haven't tried that particular one yet, but the expresso I had was impressive.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I want to hear about the La Aurora!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had to cook some dead birds tonight, so I thought I would fill in the cooking time with a great stick...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I want to hear about the La Aurora!


Stan... I got one of these from Craig too. I really enjoyed it a lot. Great flavor, medium to medium full bodied. Just what you come to expect from La Aurora.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Me and my brother tried out a new release at my local B&M Im not sure how new it was but It was a Camacho Corojo Diploma or somthing of that nature, anyway i took a picture so you could see it and go try it out. Bottom line it was good. Had all of the characteristics of a corojo with just enough pepper to make Stan happy :lol

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

2nd smoke of the night was A Perdomo Habano Maddy It was Very good I love all of these !!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> 2nd smoke of the night was A Perdomo Habano Maddy It was Very good I love all of these !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us


That's it, I'm picking a few of these up tomorrow. Man that looks delicious.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I don't have a pic cuz it was pretty dark in the bar last night...but I went out with Michele and a buddy of mine to the local bar (walking distance is a good thing LOL). Started off with a shot of Jose, a Yuengling and a Sancho Panza that I got from Didier yesterday. I liked that one quite a bit. After the 3rd shot of tequila and a few beers, things got a little fuzzy, but I followed the SP with a Cusano 18 maduro which are pretty tasty as well. It was a good, if not a little shaky, night


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Thompson's Don Lugo Torpedo on the ride to work this morning. Surprisingly it was an ok smoke. It was better than the other Thompson's brands that I have tried. For about $0.80 a stick it is ok but I doubt I'll buy anymore of them. It was wrapped like crap though, it started to unravel and crack about a quarter to halfway through the smoke. But I guess for 80 cents what can you expect.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That Perdomo Habano looks really good! I'll have to try some of those.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> I had a Thompson's Don Lugo Torpedo on the ride to work this morning. Surprisingly it was an ok smoke. It was better than the other Thompson's brands that I have tried. For about $0.80 a stick it is ok but I doubt I'll buy anymore of them. It was wrapped like crap though, it started to unravel and crack about a quarter to halfway through the smoke. But I guess for 80 cents what can you expect.


Owwchee...

At least it sounds like it tasted ok....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> 2nd smoke of the night was A Perdomo Habano Maddy It was Very good I love all of these !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Lose the Maddy part, and I'm all over it! The corojo is a little pepper bomb. May be a little to "full" for the newbie, though!:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I want to hear about the La Aurora!


Well, .....

it tunneled.... (which makes me think I have my humidor is to wet.....)

it traveled...... because i was at the beach.........

It was wrapped BEAUTIFUL!!!! And never got soft. But in MHO... the original 1495 is still top of the list.

I think HM would agree with that, but still a cigar i would smoke again.

And yes.... it was worth the traveling... to be able to smoke on the beach! :wink:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > I want to hear about the La Aurora!
> ...


Son of a beach! I hate it when that happens....

How'd ya like the graycliff?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

IT WAS DELISH!!!!!!! 

I did have to light it twice..... but the nice wind on the beach.... does that to a good stogie.....

:wink:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah that does look good, and man I miss the beach.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

8)


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Picked up two Perdomo Habano Corojo's and two of the maduros today. Gonna let 'em sit for about a week and then give them a try. Stan has me really interested in the corojo lol.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a CAO America yesterday.

Almost grabbed a Pilsner Urquell, but then I realized I had to have something American to go with it.

Had a couple Coor lights with it while paging through a magazine.

Did I mention I froze? It was ~38F, but the wind. The gaddam WIND was brutal!!

I need some smoking gloves!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last week I was doing blind taste tests for the CR Review and I had to work all last weekend. So, to relax on Monday night I grabbed a very tasty La Aroma de Cuba and washed it down with a Sam Adams Boston Lager.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today... and it really was pretty good....

Great burn!!! A little tight draw, but kinda tasty.....

And yes... it was 5 Vegas!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn, great lunch view. 

Nice cigar


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Damn, great lunch view.
> 
> Nice cigar


There were a couple bikini's show up later..... much nicer view than dudes playing football......

Well... Matt might really....... oh nevermind..... :wink:

:lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Please dont get me confused with Chris.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

smoking more 5 Vegas? WHO ARE YOU!!!


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Lunch today... and it really was pretty good....
> 
> Great burn!!! A little tight draw, but kinda tasty.....
> 
> ...


You have hopped on the 5 vegas boat lately. Nice to have you aboard. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> smoking more 5 Vegas? WHO ARE YOU!!!


I'm still me.... but someone bombed me with this "Cass Strength" 5 Vegas...... and it looked so damn good....

I think it's about 6 months old. Not even sure who sent it... but it was one of those I knew SOMEDAY I would try..... and today it went to it's death and was pretty damn good!

I know... I know.... 5 Vegas.... and Cycleman don't go together.... but I am open minded..... :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat:



markk96 said:


> Please dont get me confused with Chris.


Chris is a hottie..... :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am freezing my ass here in New York City, and there is still people going to the beach to swim in Florida. :shock: 

Did I say BEACH? :twisted:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > smoking more 5 Vegas? WHO ARE YOU!!!
> ...


I think I sent it. I still have like 5 in my humy and never tried one yet. was it any good


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After taking the Icelady to the airport I headed straight to the B&M. When I walked in the owner had just gotten a new shipment of cigars in and said I should give one a try and let him know if I liked it. He said the sales rep had been hyping it for a while. The cigar?? An outstanding Hoyo de Tradicion corona. A Rosado wrapper made this a beautiful cigar to look at too. Highly recommend this cigar.

Then later in the evening I took a fantastic Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra that I got from Da Cycle. In a word - Perfect! This cigar was full bodied with a great draw of thick creamy smoke. You knew you were smoking a cigar with this baby.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dang that looks good! 

I think I know what I'm smoking tonight!

BTW - the band on the foot is red.... it looks yellow in the photo. Hope it made the trip up there ok.... or manybe the FREAKING COLD made it change colors... hahha

Nice review and photos Rick!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yup, I had one of those Sumatra's a few weeks ago on Michael's suggestion...very tasty cigar!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yesterday I enjoyed a RP Connecticut at lunch...Balmy and in the 50's










Last night During my Tues night Mixed League, I had a Gurkha Fuerte...Mmmmmm. Touted as the best Gurkha yet, while it is excellent, it's not their best IMO (A CBid score last week 10/$25). Chased it with a Blithering Idiot -- the beer not my bowling team... :roll:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe, so what'd you think of the Blithering Idiot?


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Last week it was a Toraño Virtuoso that I've had since RTDA 2005; I'd forgotten how good these are.

And a Consuegra #9, that had a real cedar character to it. I've had this one in my humidor for at least four years, as well. I hadn't had a Villazon cigar, other than the El Rey del Mundo Olvidados from Cuban Imports, in years, either. The Consuegra, when on, are really good.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Loved it!! a little sweet, but it hit the spot. AsI drank it...my game got better: 159, 192, 225.. :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oddly enough, that's how my pool games went Saturday night as I added on the shots of tequila and a few beers...although, there is a definite drop off after a certain number. I just don't remember what that number was :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

RedPop4 said:


> Last week it was a Toraño Virtuoso that I've had since RTDA 2005; I'd forgotten how good these are.


The Virtuoso ranks up there as one of my favorites....I can't seem to get enough of them. Which reminds me, I need to restock.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Yesterday I enjoyed a RP Connecticut at lunch...Balmy and in the 50's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHos hand is that :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> WHos hand is that


Guilty on both counts :roll: (I can show off MY watch too...singular.) :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thread Jack

We have all been guilty of the watch shot.... Which gives me an idea for a new thread. In honor of c man and his watch shots, Ill make a watch shot only thread. It will have to be after christmas because I am expecting 2 new ones. At least i hope. 

OK OK thread jack over.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Been smoking mostly Rothschilds or similar size in the garage due to low 30's temps as of late. But, with a RP Edge Maduro (Iceman, I love both wrappers and all shapes of the Edge) on Sunday and a Punch last night the flavors help distract me from the chill. I tried a La Aroma de Cuba last week and was disappointed, but, it was only one.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today....

and that is not beatle holes. Just dark leaf spots.

Good smoke.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought Cigarcula got a hold of your smoke there Bro.... :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening I reached for a RP Connecticut. 

I've learned this is probably best as a morning or early afternoon smoke I prefer heavier (med-full) smokes in the evening, but none the less a good smoke and very relaxing.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Yesterday morning, started with a Cuesta-Rey Stanford Cameroon Reserve #1 churchill.

Last night, a Pueblo Dominicano Series II #2 before bed time.

This morning, had a Romeo y Julieta Viejo Belicoso.

Tonight, I don't know yet, as I still have two hours and fifteen minutes at work, plus about an hour for the commute home.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm a little low on smokes, it being the holiday season and all...so Didier's little bomb was right on time for me. I have smoked 3 of the 6 smokes he sent me. A Gurkha Perfecto (not sure what you would call it, I am totally confused on Gurkhas nowadays) but it was a very good smoke. I smoked the Victor Sinclair Victor Select last night and it was just ok (but very appreciated)
Tonight I fired up the little Montecristo Silver label Petite Corona he sent me and it was a very tasty, albiet light smoke. Very enjoyable with a glass of Bourbon. 

Thank you Again Didier. You are one fine BOTL.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I wanted a cigar tonight so I stepped outside and endured the cold and had a Rocky Pattel Connecticut, it started out a little rough but towards the middle I like it more. I guess it helped that I was talking to my Mom on the phone. My hands got cold, maybe I need some gloves.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Dang that looks good!
> 
> I think I know what I'm smoking tonight!
> 
> ...


Yes... The band was bright red. The flash just washed it out. You can see the red band in the reflection.

This was really an awesome cigar.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

too f-ing cold to type anymore...I believe I have gone :crazy:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I am about ready to put the armour on and go out for one.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Wednesday night, had my first Puros Indios Viejo (a good friend sent me a box of these, of the new Cienfuegos, and their Cuba Aliados Anniversary.) This was really nice. Strong, but not "in your face." I daresay Stan might like these.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon I reached in my humi and pulled out a A/F Chateau Fuente. Nothing fancy, just a down to earth stogie to relax with.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Second before left for work.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I broke the rule and smoked in my truck but O well... I had a Don Diego players club that was gifted by the Cman.. Perfect quick smoke for an enjoyable ride to work.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MB 2


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

MB II's, tasty, very tasty. I am out for a 1495 perfecto before the snow starts. Between 10-24 inches due tonight and tomorrow. I said it before and I will say it again, winter sucks.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I enjoyed Don Pepin tonight that was gifted to me, it was very nice and a great smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Pepin's are ALWAYS tasty in TaxMan's book! I had a 601, myself, today.
Michael likes his MB II's!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

<nodding head in agreement...> :wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bah...not only did I get vetoed last night on the cigar, we got gipped on the snow too :evil: We only got about 2" and it's more slush/ice than snow really. Now it's raining pretty hard. Damnit, I wanted some snow!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a Torano Noventa that Denny gifted me and a LFD DL600 set aside for litations within the hour.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Saturday afternoon I went over to the B&M for a Perdomo event. The local Perdomo guy always puts on a great event. There must have been about 40 guys there and we were all feeling sorry for the BOTLs stuck in the cold and snow as well as the poor saps who had been dragged to the malls by their wives. I had a fantastic Perdomo Champagne Toro.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at you, brother? Didn't try any of those "pepper" Habanos ones?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you trying to kill me Stan?? :hmm:

On Sunday I headed over to the B&M again to watch some NFL and enjoy a very nice Torano Exodus 1959 Gold Label toro.

Then later, after the Redskins whooped up on the New York Football Giants, I went out to the hot tub and had a Sam Adams Boston Lager and a fantastic Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went out with a few buddies last night to the local bar and played some pool while enjoying one of the 5Vegas A's that Mark sent me last week. Proof to me that I do like the 5Vegas line...very smooth cigar with a bit of a kick at the end. Thanks again Mark, very tasty cigar!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it. To cold out for me to enjoy one tonight, I am watching my Vikings play the Bears, and not enjoying the game much.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Meh, it's only 6-3...you've got time :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


>


That guy is mooning you..... ya know......

Stop smiling so much!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I smoked a CAO and a Don Lino on two separate days, both times they gave me a spinning headache.   

First one was a CAO 65 Anni Ton Ton (a robusto) on Sunday night, it was very peppery and spicy. Headache started about half way through the cigar. After I finished it, I went straight to bed.

Second one was a Don Lino Africa Kifaro (Torpedo) this morning. First inch was very peppery and spicy just like the CAO Ton Ton the night before. After that, it mellowed down somewhat, but its strength persisted. My headache returned.

I had to take two Tylenol and a nap before feeling better.

I am eyeing a CAO Odyssey now, but given the spinning headache from last night and this morning, I am going to go with an H Upmann Signature Super Corona Maduro (Corona). :lol: :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had the CAO CX2 from my secret Santa. Quality 'gar! Very peppery to start then moved to creamy.

Looking forward to this weekend. Warming up and my brother-in-law is coming up for the holidays. We are usually good for 3x per day!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm toasting a Gurkha Fuerte today. Nice maduro, deliciously medium...but the wrapper seems a little brittle. don't know if that is 'cause it's 35 degrees out.. :roll:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> I'm toasting a Gurkha Fuerte today. Nice maduro, deliciously medium...but the wrapper seems a little brittle. don't know if that is 'cause it's 35 degrees out.. :roll:


Nope I had similar problems with the wrappers (in the fall), BUT they are worth the hassle in my opinion. Good flavor!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> I'm toasting a Gurkha Fuerte today. Nice maduro, deliciously medium...but the wrapper seems a little brittle. don't know if that is 'cause it's 35 degrees out.. :roll:


every one i have had was also brittle. but like andy said the flavor is pretty damn good.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm definitely a fan of the Gurkha Fuerte's and especially the Triple Ligero's (got another 10box last week from c-bid  ) This is a tough time of year up here for smoking cigars...for some reason, it does seem drier now than it has been the past few years, but maybe I'm just paying more attention to it now?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

LSB tonight! :woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeapper! :woohoo:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking my first Perdomo Habano Corojo Torpedo, courtesy of Cal_Cobra. Thank you B.

This is a very creamy, tasty cigars. This cigar may have been placed between medium to full strength due to the leaves used, but to me, it is a medium for sure.

My only complaint is the cracked wrapper. It was fine when I first took it out of the humidor. Then, little by little, the wrapper crack more and more. I know this is mostly due to the temp/humidity in Brooklyn, as temp is currently 41 degree and humidity is at 40%.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Friday just past brought me a La Carolina corona gorda and a Flor de Cano corona. 
Last night at a local tasting, José Ortega from Reyes Family Cigars was in town. He gave me a new Premier, which is due out in January. He's a good guy :drinking: 

Now, he warned me that they're wet, and won't smoke as well as he'd like. It was no problem for ME. I smoked it right there, and only one relight was necessary, and that was only because I slowed down on the cigar. Otherwise it burned nicely, lit quickly. It's a winner.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wednesday night I headed out to the hot tub with a Torano Reserva Selecta, from Da' Cycle, and a Great Lakes Brewing Christmas Ale, from Da' Fish. It was almost like you 2 guys were in the hot tub with me... well, not really thank goodness, but it was fun to enjoy 2 great treats from great BOTLs. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Did you like the smoke, Rick?

That's the smoke I gifted to all the LSB's last night...... from the same box your's came from..... so you were with us in spirit....  (ok, maybe not but it sounded good, didn't it?)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Did you like the smoke, Rick?
> 
> That's the smoke I gifted to all the LSB's last night...... from the same box your's came from..... so you were with us in spirit....  (ok, maybe not but it sounded good, didn't it?)


I loved it Michael. It was smooth with lots of creamy smoke. Lots of flavor for a milder cigar. Great draw. Overall a fantastic cigar. But you know I am a Torano Whore... and proud of it.

Thanks again bruddah... 8)


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had my first cigar in a couple months. Year old Opus X Perfecxion No. 5. Not abysmal, and the year did a world of difference, but I guess I just don't enjoy them enough to smoke. I'll revisit next year...hopefully 2 years will make an even bigger difference.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

C'mon Rick, you sure i can't get into the hot tub?








 :shock:


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Had a Gurkha Legend, followed up by a CI Mistake tonight. Haven't started the mistake yet, but have had them before. I like them as a decent everyday type of smoke. The Legend was pretty good, still like the Doble Maduros better, but this is another good Gurkha. I've liked all of theirs that I have tried so far. No review on this one, tonight it was about relaxing with the wife. She just ran upstairs to get some stuff done, so I figured I would post, with pics seeing as most of you like to see pics of cigars.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Tonight I am headed back to the hot tub with a Casa Torano Maduro and a Great Lakes Brewing Christmas Ale. Both courtesy of Andy Da' Fish.

Thank you again Andy... 8)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I got out in the balmy 40 degree weather yesterday and enjoyed a Padilla Habano robusto. A little stronger than I was expecting, but I enjoyed it a lot!

Today...Ohhhhhh...another heat wave - they're talking 45!!!! Maybe a RP Conn or Cinco Vegas...Hmmmmm decisions decisions....


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

It's a CAO Gold Maduro Torpedo tonight, Tomorrow who knows.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I busted out of work yesterday afternoon about 1 and went to the B&M. On HeavyMetal's recommendation, I finally tried an Aurora BME. It was very tasty, but it burned pretty wierd. A bit of un-even burn. I was a little disappointed at how it burned, BUT, I did go outside for a 15 or so minute walk and it was about 40 degrees out and a lil breezy so that very well could have been the reason for that. Regardless, it was a very tasty smoke and I want to try one again (without the walk in the middle) to see if I have the same burn issues.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

RP Edge last night...very enjoyable smoke and one I'm looking forward to smoking again soon.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont nomally post here without pictures but..... I just wanted to Tell Anton thanks again for the legend series combo. I tried the yellow label to see what all of the hype was about, and I must say it was a damned good stick. Had it during lunch at work, and it made all the diference in my day thanks again man.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Just finished cleaning up the house. My oldest boy is coming in today to see the old man. Wednsday Jennefer, and Bernadette are coming down for a week! 

In celebration I decided to have Cinqo Vegas A Series #1. Weather is cooperating a bit. It's 45 here on the front porch.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

on the back deck with a Perdomo Golf.

Temp is 43 right now, so I am fairly comfy with just a heavy sweatshirt.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Just finished cleaning up the house. My oldest boy is coming in today to see the old man. Wednsday Jennefer, and Bernadette are coming down for a week!
> 
> In celebration I decided to have Cinqo Vegas A Series #1. Weather is cooperating a bit. It's 45 here on the front porch.


SO happy the kids and granddaughter are coming to visit. Good for you!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Temp is 43 right now, so I am fairly comfy with just a heavy sweatshirt.


Yeah...this is Winter??? Enjoyed a Napalese Warrior while playing with my pup and cleaning the yard this afternoon. They are saying we might have a White Christmas.. :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Freakin' 60 degrees on my porch today! Sun NEVER came out today! My hands were cold! And I HAD to keep my shirt on, so it smelled like cigars!
I know, I know........it SUCKS being me.
Chris-the Tat was good!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Freakin' 60 degrees on my porch today! Sun NEVER came out today! My hands were cold! And I HAD to keep my shirt on, so it smelled like cigars!
> I know, I know........it SUCKS being me.
> Chris-the Tat was good!


Awesome man, glad ya liked it!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

My neighbor, who I'm gradually converting to cigars, picked up a couple of Montecristo Habana 2000's (Xanadu) which we enjoyed with conversation on his back porch.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Whole family is going to VA after Christmas, so I'll be packing up a bunch of cigars for myself, my father, brother, and whoever else wants to smoke :smile:. Thanks to Denny, I have a nice crush-proof box to take everything down, and not have to worry about anything being damaged


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just finished my 1962 Padilla and Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo. Two excellent, back to back, smokes. Only problem was some burn issues with the OWR. It was "chunky"?! When I ashed, it didn't have that nice, beautiful crown. Bits and pieces kept falling off and I had to touch it up 3-4 times. I'd like to blame it on the humidity "issues" I've been having, but it came out of the same humi as the Padilla. 'Course, the Padilla was "in cello".
Wonder if that could have made a diff?!
Flavour-wise, however, both very tasty!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Last night I had a Don Tomas. Kinda like a Christmas cigar. Had a greenish wrapper and the band was red lettered. Great smoke from
start to finish. Had a few Crown on the rocks with it. Yummy.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yesturday was a good day for me. CHeck out this line up. Padilla Miami, Ashton Heritage Puro Sol, Montecristo White, And a Pueblo Dominicano Series 2 WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn dude, that's a nice line up for a day! I only had one last night, I enjoyed one of the Montecristo Platinum's last night at the bar while playing pool with my girlfriend and a few friends. I gotta admit..I was a little disappointed at first with this smoke. It was very light and on the bland side but once I hit about 1/3 of the way into it, it really turned the corner! It went up to probably a medium in body and gained a bit of flavor, turned into a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Gonna brave the Java tonight with a pitcher of lemonade. If I don't like it, or want a second stick, I have a 5 Vegas Series A standing by. Should be a good evening.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just finished the Java. It tasted like chocolate/hot chocolate the whole time. It was a little too much chocolate for me. I will have to get a shorter one if I get it ever again.

I ended up smoking this cigar tonight while playing games with my wife and one of my step-children's father (I have 2 step-children, and each has a different dad). It is a good thing I get along with both of them since they try to make it out for the holidays (this time the older one went to see her father out in CA). He doesn't smoke cigars but figured he would try one out. I wanted to give him an OK smoke that wouldn't kill him so he had an Indian Tabac. He liked it and thinks he may try another cigar later tonight or tomorrow. Since he liked the cigar and hasn't puked, I will give him a better cigar to try out. Not sure which one yet, but if he has another tonight I will join him and have the 5 Vegas Series A or maybe a Gurkha Doble Maduro (both are at the top of my favorites list right now). 
I probably won't post again til after Christmas so Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank You Rick........ and Merry Christmas All!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice Pic C-man. 

Enjoyed a RP Conn today while my kids got out and scootered around in the chilly afternoon. I have a neighbor who is in the Guard and who is waiting to be called up. In a conversation today, he mentioned that he was running low on smokes so we are planning a trip to a place in Pittsburgh next week.

In the meantime, my wife, made a plate of homemade fudge and I gathered 5-6 smokes for him and dropped them off while he was visiting his Dad. 

Oh, how I love spreading Christmas cheer!!!

Merry Christmas ALL!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome gift, Toby!


Merry Christmas to you...... and the rest of you beautiful sexy men!


Opps..... I typed that out loud didn't I,,,,, :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Christmas Eve I grabbed a Rocky Patel Fusion, from Da Cycle, and a Curz Light and enjoyed them in the hot tub.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Christmas morning began with some pancakes and coffee. Waiting in the wings was a Don Diego corona. A nice start to the holiday.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice photos Rick! I luved the pancake one this morning when I woke up....

Awwww......... it was like waking up NEXT TO YOU!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

Hahahahahaa

HAd a nice AF and a hoop of Mamossa's so far today!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I just got back from my sister-in-laws house after a fantastic meal... that the Icelady cooked there because her sister is a lousy cook. She did however had a good bottle of French wine for dinner.



To start with was a Pear on a bed of greens with Blue Cheese crumbles, walnuts and a tangy dressing.



The main course was a beef tenderloin along with a root vegetable with melted cheese side. This needed a 2nd helping.



For dessert was an apple poached in apple cider and rum. It had been bored out before the poaching and filled with currents and cinnamon. Served with some vanilla icecream.



But hey... This is a cigar board so to finish off my Christmas meal I am heading out to poach myself in the hot tub with a Torano Reserva Selecta from Da' Cycle.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Forgot to send the pics to myself, but I enjoyed a Don Pepin Garcia (from Tim) tonight, followed by the RP Vibe that Denny sent me. I think I should have reversed the order as the Pepin made the Vibe seem pretty light, but they were both great and tasty smokes.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice pics guys, and CM just had to take a pic showing the Florida sunshine and greenery, you hurt me deep. 

So I had a Stradivarius, This cigar was out of this world, medium, smooth, creamy and a cedar flavour abound. One damn pricey smoke but IMO worth every cent. The burn was virtually perfect. 

I gave out 4 and heard from 2 besides me. So far all reviews are the same and everyone really liked this. I can only say, if you can, you should really try this one.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had a Gurkha Doble Maduro Yesterday. Not sure what is on the menu today. I will have to take a look when the wife gets home. Then she can watch the kids while I sneak down to the basement for a smoke.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I enjoyed yet another Gurkha Fuerte...and this one held together quite nicely... :shock:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Busy few days lately. Had my in-laws up as well as my bro-in-law!

12/22: noon: Broker's gin martinis with garlic stuffed olives and RP Edge Sumatra. I had my first 'bad' RP cigar. Tight draw that never loosened up. Flavor was as expected, but I had to really work that one.

12/22: ~6:30 pm: Molson Canadian with Fonseca Cubano Limitado - my go-to smoke!

12/23: noon: Broker's gin martini (are you noticing a trend?) with Partagas 1845

12/23: 4 pm: El Dorado 15 yr rum with my 'won' Pueblo Dominicano Puro

12/24: 12:05 (late!) Belvedere martinis (polished off the Broker's yesterday) with garlic and jalapeno stuffed olives with RP 1990.

12/24: 5 PM: Baileys with Padron 1926. Very nice, but it wasn't 3-4x better than most cigars

12/25 - today. nada. Family left Christmas morning.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Last night enjoyed a Vegas 5 with a nice rum and coke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cleaned out the garage & turned it into a "smoking lounge" last night. Didn't get to try it out until this afternoon. I had a GREAT Casa Torano Maduro. Yum-a-dum-dum!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Good on ya Andy! I still have to brave the cold....but there IS a renovation project for my deck in my future!!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Good on ya Andy! I still have to brave the cold....but there IS a renovation project for my deck in my future!!!!


Thanks Toby & Good Luck on your project!! I still need to wrangle up some furniture as the plastic patio chairs I am using now, don't really cut it. But, atleast I have a place to smoke in a little bit of comfort. Maybe I can get some pictures later...camera is all filled up with Christmas pics.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had Tatuaje Red Today and will Have the one made in MIami Tonight WOOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wife let me go have a smoke while she did some chores around the house (still can't help much since I am on crutches). Went to the basement with a couple of beers, my laptop to play a fishing game she got me for Christmas (love to fish, specially back in AK), and a Graycliff Profesionale Presidente. I think it is a pretty mellow smoke and got to have 2 beers with it since it is a long smoke. Beers were a Wheat Ale and a Doppelbock Lager. Both were pretty good.

I drew the design on the glass. My middle child's (step-child) grandmother uses it for her artwork company and made these glasses for me for payment. I had given her the drawing for free, but she figured she needed to do something for payment, which I am glad. She made 6 glasses for me and I use them often.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great picture Scott!! How were that Graycliff??


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Nothing for me tonight, the Garage gets cold for me sometimes. I need to make it warmer.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Scott, I haven't tried that line of Greycliffs yet but I've got a few resting in the humi that I'm anxious to break out...what did you think of it?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight my brother and I had a few smokes down in my moms smoking room in the basement. He had A CAO Italia and a REO. I had a AF Hemmingway, and an RP Vintage 90 Robusto !!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on the pic. This is the 2nd of these Graycliffs I have had and thought it was ok. It is a very mellow, long lasting smoke. I doesn't blow me away like some of the other sticks that I have had, but I like this one when I have time to sit and relax. I prefer the CI Legends Graycliff , but I don't complain about this one. My wife had bought me a package deal from CI for my birthday that had these and the Gurkha Legends in a jar. Definitely a good gift.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Scott, those glasses are beautiful, I really like that design!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> My wife had bought me a package deal from CI for my birthday that had these and the Gurkha Legends in a jar. Definitely a good gift.


IS THAT A GOOD DEAL OR WHAT???? My finger is poised on the mouse button to buy that Graycliff.Gurkha combo...Man....just ....a.....little.....bit.....longer......


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

[quote="skeletor121]My wife had bought me a package deal from CI for my birthday that had these and the Gurkha Legends in a jar. Definitely a good gift.[/quote]

Crazy world - my wife got me the same combo!! Haven't tried either one yet, but I am a fan of Greycliffs. Sounds like this one may be a bit mild for my taste.......


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night I enjoyed a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion, courtesy of the C-Man (Many thanks!).

I definately enjoyed this little puppy. It started off smooth with some, perhaps, cedar then grew from there. There remained throughout a hint of spiciness. Even more impressive is, this is the first cigar in which I can say I've tasted the imfamous leather tone which made up the second 1/3.









Disclaimer: My apologies for the picture, it was late last night and I'm not a photographer :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had an Ashton San Cristobol Toro. It was pretty good. Nothing spectacular, but not bad by any means. I'd give it a B-


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Friday I started at the B&M with a Perdomo Champaigne and then later at home I had a Casa Torano Maduro robusto with a Curz Light.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked a Cohiba Espend.... with Matt last night. It was my daughter's Coming home Christmas.... Mine was just a horrid draw so I grabbed another... same thing. This happened to us on the tour in Y-bor also..... so I grabbed a AF GRand Reserve,,,,, AWESOME smoke and draw!

Matt's Cohiba was PERFECT!!! Dark freaking ash..... delish... he said and you could see the draw was beautiful.......

A good kid.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just pulled my afternoon smokes and will be going out back into the 80 degree weather, just as soon as the football match(1st one) is over.
I, too, pulled an Ashton San Cris, along with a Padilla 8/11 Miami, and a United Tobacco 601 Conn Shade. Looks like a Don Pepin afternoon for me?
:wink:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was a classic RyJ 1875 Torp for me. Ah the memories of my cigar love! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Last night I took a buddy down to the B&M and met HeavyMetal for a smoke. I enjoyed a Gurkha G5 followed by the always good (in my opinion hehe) 5Vegas "A" that Mark bombed me with a few weeks ago. To top it off, Craig suicide bombed me right there in the store with 2 really nice sticks...a Montecristo and a Partagas 1845 which looks extremely tasty. Thanks again Craig, I had a good time last night!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had most of the week off so I got to have a stick almost everyday :lol: Weds was a Gurkha Regent - best construction I've ever seen, perfect draw, straight burn, etc but the flavor didn't impress me for a $11 cigar. Thurs was my favorite Cx2. Fri night had my first Camacho corojo and that was great too  Today, I'm still not sure but I've got a pretty good stock to choose from so I'm looking forward to choosing :woohoo: 

I have two Partagas 1845's, one a maduro and the other is a cammie - anyone have a preference or opinion on either?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

HOLY CIGAR! That's a nice cow!!!

I don't who you are..that's funny right there... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

you smoked a wreath? 

going to do that CAO Soprano and a 5 Vegas "A" here in a little bit....

*edit* smoked both.... not sure which i like more between the two but they are definately my style


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

CAMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is my pick for tonight. Gifted from the C-Man. Going to the club for a new years eve party. This stick may take a few hours to smoke. It's a Giant. Thanks CM.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

This was my weekend....

My puppy and a Cinco Vegas










Gurkha Gengis Khan










Cusano 18










Cooking some dogs with a Vibe Corojo (sleeping for over a year.. :smile: )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Toby!

I laughed my ass off with the SUV voice message saying the cigar was as big as your TRUCK!!!!!

funny... funny funny!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

CAO Brazilia and an Indian Tabac for the afternoon smokes. Not sure what I am going to have for the new year yet.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started the day off with a Rockey P Conn.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Had an Ashton Pure Soul for lunch today...... awesome smoke!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I skipped outta work early and went to the B&M. I had a really nice RP Edge Maduro...it was a little on the tight side but a poke with one of those thin metal rods they have for just such an occassion made it work out just fine. I'm hoping to have a cigar tonight, but not sure it's going to happen. If not, there's always tomorrow  Have a good one guys!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got a couple of Torano's lined up this evening for my neighbor and I. Will try to get a pic to post.....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Had an Ashton Pure Soul for lunch today...... awesome smoke!


That might just be the best damned cigar ever !!!!!!!!! I love em


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Before work today I headed over to the B&M for a Hoyo de Tradicion by Hoyo de Monterrey. I am getting hooked on these babies. A blend of Nicaraguan, Honduran, and Dominican fillers and a Rosado wrapper makes for a great taste. Always perfect draw and burn.

And at $5 a cigar at the B&M makes it a keeper.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Before work today I headed over to the B&M for a Hoyo de Tradicion by Hoyo de Monterrey. I am getting hooked on these babies. A blend of Nicaraguan, Honduran, and Dominican fillers and a Rosado wrapper makes for a great taste. Always perfect draw and burn.
> 
> And at $5 a cigar at the B&M makes it a keeper.


I've seen these now a few times at the B&M but have yet to try them. I'm gonna have to pick one of those up.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just had a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 that my wife gifted me, see here . First Torano for me and I loved it.

Don't know what I will have later this evening. I will probably have something while the wife and I do some more of a puzzle we started.

Can't stay up too late since I have to get up for work, the first time since 30 Nov 8) . Still on crutches, but my convalescent leave has run out. [/url]


----------

